# Guppy Fry to come, males getting anxious HELP



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

:?:Okay four of my guppies are pregnant and 2 have been stating to show a box shape. But the males follow them around nipping at their fins or the gravid spot. Should i move them to a tank to give birth? I have a 2.5 gallon not being used if that ia big enough or shoukd I go get a new 5 gl. tank? One looks likes shes carrying quiet a few babies The other biggest one is a little less. Their gravid spot are very large and dark. To see pictures look at my other post. its gof 6 veiws of them. Please give me advice asap! Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

i would put the 2 biggest fems in the 2.5. Fill it with live or fake plants. Its big enough for a birthing tank, but you may need a larger grow-out tank for the fry. A 10 or even a 20 would be better than a 5, if you have room. You could end up with 60 guppy fry in a week with more to come, so plan ahead.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

K ill do that now. they don't seem to like the breeding net i got them..They swam around real fast running into the wall..Know anywhere I can buy really cheap tanks?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

just missed the petco $1/gallon sale. Check Goodwill, Garage sales and local fish club boards. Fish events are great tanks sources. After ACA, I got a 20H and glass lid brand new for $20. $11 would've got me a 10 w/lid. Where in the world are you ZD? Eventually you'll be able to trade fish for tanks, but you'll need the tanks first.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I wouldn't put the pregnant fish in the breeding net, it stresses them too much, wait till they give birth then put the fry only in the net.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I live in South Carolina. My 20 gallon they live in i got from a flea market. I saw it and it came with a light, plants, and everything. And they only wanted 20 dollars for it!! I couldn't pass it up. It has no leaks and is great. My 10 gallon I've had for years and lept many things in. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's what I've decided on. I just set up a breeding tank. I plan to put them there till they have given birth!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look on local boards http://www.carolinafishtalk.com/forum/sale-wtb-trade/ http://raleighaquariumsociety.org/links.html Register for a few and post when you have fry to sell. Forget the chain store. They might take your fish, but they won't even give you store credit.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Great! Thanks!!


----------

